# Cow Hocks, growth phase or permanent?



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

My girl is now about 6 months old and is cow hocked. I am wondering if it is a growth phase or if this is going to be something permanent? 

Both of her parents have straight hocks and tested hips. Her movement is not impeded at all. She can run very fast and never shows any signs of lameness or soreness. Is this something I should be worried about even if she doesn't grow out of it? 

I have included some pictures from different angles of her hocks, a picture of her focused on another dog (free stack) as well as a picture of her movement. What do you guys think?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that seems to be a natural way for her to stand . You don't stand at attention. This is a young dog with muscle and ligaments and tendons and cartilage that is still under development.


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

So you think it may be something that will correct itself as she becomes mature?


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes. The only way to know for sure is time, of course. But I have three bitches. All three had straight hocks and clean movement at 8-10 weeks and two have had loose-looking hocks during their 'teens'. One is still 7 months old, the other two are adults (2+ & 3+) and all have nice, straight hocks.


----------

